# News - Frogster verklagt Elitepvpers.de - Leser-News von AllesVergeben



## AllesVergeben (6. März 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,814773


----------



## Oximoron12345 (6. März 2011)

"elitepvpers setzt sich seit der ersten rechtlichen Auseinandersetzung für euer freies und unzensiertes Wort ein. Für euer freies Wissen über Exploits, für euer Interesse an Gamehacking."

Wenn ich sowas schon lese, dann können sie denen ruhig kräftig vor den Karren Sch****


----------



## Tschoppo (6. März 2011)

schon lustig wenn ein MMO-Publisher eine Internetkritische Haltung hat XD


----------



## BitByter (6. März 2011)

Tschoppo schrieb:


> schon lustig wenn ein MMO-Publisher eine Internetkritische Haltung hat XD


   was hat denn das bitte mit einer internetkritische haltung zu tun?


----------



## Schalkmund (6. März 2011)

Die "Elitepvpers" können von mir aus zur Hölle fahren. Nicht wegen der Frogster Geschichte sondern weil das Forum eine Ansammlung von Hackern, Cheatern und Exploitern kurz gesagt Treffpunkt für menschlichen Abschaum ist. Die soll der Blitz beim Scheißen treffen.


----------



## Parady (6. März 2011)

Exploits und Gamehacking? Schon schlimm genug, dass PC Games das anscheinend auch noch unterstützt. Weg mit denen..


----------



## Exar-K (6. März 2011)

Oximoron12345 schrieb:


> "elitepvpers setzt sich seit der ersten rechtlichen Auseinandersetzung für euer freies und unzensiertes Wort ein. Für euer freies Wissen über Exploits, für euer Interesse an Gamehacking."
> 
> Wenn ich sowas schon lese, dann können sie denen ruhig kräftig vor den Karren Sch****


Etwas in der Art habe ich mir auch gedacht. Wenn der Laden wirklich dieser Meinung ist und das Forum eine Anlaufstelle für Cheater usw. dann macht Frogster hier genau das richtige.


----------



## Zock3r (6. März 2011)

Ich finde es schon erstaunlich, dass PC-Games hier durch die Verbreitung dieser Meldung ein Cheater/Exploit/Gamehacker-Forum gegenüber einem Spieleentwickler unterstützt, der im Wesentlichen die Integrität seines Spielerlebnisses sicher stellen will. Jungs, seid ihr Euch sicher, dass Ihr auf der richtigen Seite steht?


----------



## jo0 (6. März 2011)

Soll die Seite gesperrt werden!
Da gibt es eh nur Cheater und Botter


----------



## AllesVergeben (6. März 2011)

Dies ist eine News. PC-Games unterstützt KEINE Seite. Die News ist NEUTRAL, sie bewertet KEINE SEITE. Es dient nur zu Informationszwecken. 

Also was habt ihr dagegen? Wollt ihr eure Augen davor verschließen oder was?


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. März 2011)

"Es sei nie kommerziell mit Gold, Accounts oder Bots gehandelt worden. Höchstens hätten User vereinzelt Gold oder Accounts gehandelt, dies aber wiederum im privaten Sinne. Alles sei im privaten Verkehr zwischen einzelnen Usern entstanden und nicht von elitepvpers kommerziell vertrieben worden."

Ich kenn das Spiel nicht und dessen AGB, aber meistens ist es doch bei Online-Rollenspielen so, dass generell der Handel in dieser Hinsicht mit Gold, Accounts etc. untersagt ist.


----------



## McDrake (6. März 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> "Es sei nie kommerziell mit Gold, Accounts oder Bots gehandelt worden. Höchstens hätten User vereinzelt Gold oder Accounts gehandelt, dies aber wiederum im privaten Sinne. Alles sei im privaten Verkehr zwischen einzelnen Usern entstanden und nicht von elitepvpers kommerziell vertrieben worden."
> 
> Ich kenn das Spiel nicht und dessen AGB, aber meistens ist es doch bei Online-Rollenspielen so, dass generell der Handel in dieser Hinsicht mit Gold, Accounts etc. untersagt ist.


Das ist wohl so. Aber was hat elitepvpers damit zu tun?
Wäre ja das selbe, wie wenn hier einer in WOW handelt und PCGames verklagt würde...

btw:
Kenne Elitepvpers.de ned... ich hasse pvp. Ist mir immer zu hektisch  

// hab mich auf der Page bissl rumgeschaut.
Die verkaufen da ja wirklich ingame Geld oder Dienste, sowie Gegenstände für €

In welchem Spiel ist das erlaubt?


----------



## Schatzisuch (6. März 2011)

Das ist keine neutrale News AllesVergeben, schließlich soll hier nicht bloß informiert, sondern auch im Sinne viral verbreitet werden. "Schickt diese News weiter an Bekannte, Freunde, Verwandte. Werdet laut, schreibt Frogster eure Meinung, schreibt sie uns hier, schreibt sie auf Facebook, Twitter, Reddit - erzählt dem Internet davon. Auch wenn euch Runes of Magic nicht betrifft", man hätte aus der Erklärung doch eine passendere Stelle zitieren können. Wie es neutral geht hat golem vorgemacht: http://www.golem.de/1103/81894.html

Zum Fall:
Nun, Frogster wird lernen müssen, dass man eine Community nicht gerichtlich bekämpfen kann, ohne einen massiven PR Schaden nehmen zu müssen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. März 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> Shadow_Man schrieb:
> 
> 
> > "Es sei nie kommerziell mit Gold, Accounts oder Bots gehandelt worden. Höchstens hätten User vereinzelt Gold oder Accounts gehandelt, dies aber wiederum im privaten Sinne. Alles sei im privaten Verkehr zwischen einzelnen Usern entstanden und nicht von elitepvpers kommerziell vertrieben worden."
> ...


Das wäre sogar möglich, deswegen haben wir das - zumindest als ich noch moderator hier war - immer so gehandhabt, dass wenn jemand einen WoW Account hier verkaufen wollte, wir das Ganze eigentlich dichtgemacht haben.

Ich hab grad auch mal in den AGBs bei Frogster geguckt. Da steht unter anderem:



> 9.7 *Die Übertragung eines persönlichen Accounts oder einzelner
> Spielcharaktere auf Dritte bedarf der vorherigen schriftlichen
> Einwilligung von FROGSTER*. Die Übertragung ist kostenpflichtig. Die
> Kosten richten sich nach der jeweils aktuellen Preisliste zum Zeitpunkt
> ...


Das heißt im Grunde, ohne deren Zustimmung darfst deinen Account nicht weitergeben, egal ob kommerziell oder nicht kommerziell.


----------



## Zock3r (6. März 2011)

AllesVergeben schrieb:


> "Dies ist eine News. PC-Games unterstützt KEINE Seite. Die News ist NEUTRAL, sie bewertet KEINE SEITE. Es dient nur zu Informationszwecken."


Mit Verlaub, das ist nicht wahr. In dem Aufruf heißt es 
"Wenn ja, dann erzählt davon. Schickt diese News weiter an Bekannte, Freunde, Verwandte. Werdet laut, schreibt Frogster eure Meinung, schreibt sie uns hier, schreibt sie auf Facebook, Twitter, Reddit - erzählt dem Internet davon. "

Und
 das ist EXAKT das, was Du -und damit PC-GAMES- getan hat. Und das ist 
nicht das, was ich als fast zehn Jahre langer Abonnent von meiner 
Spielezeitschrift erwarte. Cheater verderben Spiele. Hacker ruinieren 
den Spielspass für alle. Das solltet ihr nicht unterstützen, denn sowas 
versaut unser Hobby und verdirbt Euch Euer Geschäft. Ich finde sowas 
gleichermaßen unverständlich wie unverantwortlich.


----------



## AllesVergeben (6. März 2011)

Schatzisuch schrieb:


> Das ist keine neutrale News AllesVergeben, schließlich soll hier nicht bloß informiert, sondern auch im Sinne viral verbreitet werden. "Schickt diese News weiter an Bekannte, Freunde, Verwandte. Werdet laut, schreibt Frogster eure Meinung, schreibt sie uns hier, schreibt sie auf Facebook, Twitter, Reddit - erzählt dem Internet davon. Auch wenn euch Runes of Magic nicht betrifft", man hätte aus der Erklärung doch eine passendere Stelle zitieren können. Wie es neutral geht hat golem vorgemacht: http://www.golem.de/1103/81894...
> 
> Zum Fall:
> Nun, Frogster wird lernen müssen, dass man eine Community nicht gerichtlich bekämpfen kann, ohne einen massiven PR Schaden nehmen zu müssen.



Primär ist es neutral. Ich lege keine Meinung fest, behaupte nichts - ich zitiere lediglich. Natürlich könntest du sagen, dass die Wahl des Zitates darauf schließen lässte, aber das wäre ziemlich banal und war auch nicht in meiner Absicht. Ich hielt es nur für das Wichtigste im ganzen Text.

Danke trotzdem. Wie gesagt habe ich keine eigene Meinung einfließen lassen.

@Zocker: Ich finde es ist wirklich eine Zumutung, mir jetzt ohne irgendeine Ahnung zu unterstellen, ich würde epvp damit unterstützen. Deiner Meinung nach dürfte man diese News also garnicht publik machen - da es ja sonst parteiisch wär`?


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. März 2011)

Von wegen nichts kommerzielles. Ich hab mich grad mal auf der Seite umgeschaut, da wird WoW-Gold verkauft, WoW Powerleveling, WoW Accounts (wer weiß ob da alles legal ist und nicht gehackte?). Sogar WoW Gegenstände.

Also Leutz, hörts mir auf diese Seite zu verteidigen. Wenn man sowas unterstützt, dann kann man gleich ganz aufhören mit Online-Rollenspiele, weil die unter anderem das ganze Wirtschaftssystem und vor allem die Fairness eines Spieles kaputt machen.
Das ist im Grunde so, als würde jemand Cheats für Multiplayershooter verkaufen. Das würde auch das ganze Spiel kaputt machen.

Daher kann ich jetzt den Hersteller voll verstehen, der einfach Angst hat, dass dadurch sein ganzes Spiel ruiniert wird. Und jeder, der auch in Zukunft faire Online-Rollenspiele will, der tritt solchen Seiten kräftig in den Arsch und unterstützt lieber die Entwickler.  Meine Meinung.


----------



## Zock3r (6. März 2011)

AllesVergeben schrieb:


> @Zocker: Ich finde es ist wirklich eine Zumutung, mir jetzt ohne irgendeine Ahnung zu unterstellen, ich würde epvp damit unterstützen. Deiner Meinung nach dürfte man diese News also garnicht publik machen - da es ja sonst parteiisch wär`?


Für mich stellt sich das folgendermaßen dar. Die Cheater-Seite fordert: "Unterstützt uns in dem ihr die News über das Verfahren verbreitet.". Du verbreitest für PC-Games diese News. - An welcher Stelle genau habe ich "ohne irgendeine Ahnung" unzumutbare Unterstellungen getroffen?

Außerdem würde ich mich freuen, wenn Du Deinen Kunden gegenüber einen angemesseneren Tonfall an den Tag legen würdest.  "Ohne irgendeine Ahnung" ist vielleicht nicht der passende Tonfall und scheint mir einer vernünftige Auseinandersetzung wenig dienlich. 

Mein Vorschlag: Nimm die News runter. Schau Dir an, wie eine kritische Auseinandersetzung aussieht schreib einer, wenn Du den Vorgang wirklich für so wichtig, sinnvoll und berichtenswert hältst.


----------



## Exar-K (6. März 2011)

Zock3r schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon erstaunlich, dass PC-Games hier durch die Verbreitung dieser Meldung ein Cheater/Exploit/Gamehacker-Forum gegenüber einem Spieleentwickler unterstützt, der im Wesentlichen die Integrität seines Spielerlebnisses sicher stellen will. Jungs, seid ihr Euch sicher, dass Ihr auf der richtigen Seite steht?


Dies hier ist eine Lesernews keine offizielle, PC Games hat damit nicht viel zu tun.



AllesVergeben schrieb:


> @Zocker: Ich finde es ist wirklich eine Zumutung, mir jetzt ohne irgendeine Ahnung zu unterstellen, ich würde epvp damit unterstützen. Deiner Meinung nach dürfte man diese News also garnicht publik machen - da es ja sonst parteiisch wär`?


Du hast doch im Forum ein Thema eröffnet, wo man doch recht deutlich sehen kann auf wessen Seite du bist.

http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Allgemeines-81/Gott-und-die-Welt-10/Frogster-Interactivce-Pictures-AG-verklagt-Elitepvpersde-9170741/


----------



## Zock3r (6. März 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Dies hier ist eine Lesernews keine offizielle, PC Games hat damit nicht viel zu tun.


Stimmt, das ist mir ein wenig später dann auch aufgefallen. Danke für den Hinweis. Aber von PC-Games Seite dürfte doch zumindest jemand die News freigegeben haben, bevor sie online ging? So ganz raushalten aus dem Inhalt ihrer Webseite werden sie sich ja hoffentlich nicht...


----------



## AllesVergeben (6. März 2011)

AllesVergeben schrieb:


> @Zocker: Ich finde es ist wirklich eine Zumutung, mir jetzt ohne irgendeine Ahnung zu unterstellen, ich würde epvp damit unterstützen. Deiner Meinung nach dürfte man diese News also garnicht publik machen - da es ja sonst parteiisch wär`?Du hast doch im Forum ein Thema eröffnet, wo man doch recht deutlich sehen kann auf wessen Seite du bist.
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Allgemeines-81/Gott-und-die-Welt-10/Frogster-Interactivce-Pictures-AG-verklagt-Elitepvpersde-9170741/



Schon. Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung und hat mit der News nicht viel zu tun, die durchaus völlig neutral von mir gehalten ist.


----------



## darkfuneral (6. März 2011)

So ich kannte die Seite bis jetzt nicht und habe mir mal ein Bild gemacht. Ich finde es richtig das Frogster gegen die Seite gerichtlich vorgeht. Und ich hoffe sie Gewinnen den Prozess auch. Nennt mich Altmodisch aber Cheat, Bots  und Hacks in Multiplayerspielen und MMOs ist für ein absolutes Tabu. Wenn jemand in einem Single Player Spiel cheatet dann zerstört höchstens seinen eignen Spielspass aber sich in Mutiplayer so Vorteile zu verschaffen ist erbärmlich. Und die Seite macht es sich auch zu einfach. Sie bietet die Plattform dafür auch wenn selber nicht daran verdienen mag sind sie dafür mitverantwortlich. Wenn in einer Kneipe Drogen verkauft werden und der Wirt weiss davon. Wird auch nicht nur der Dealer bestraft..


----------



## SillyPedro (6. März 2011)

Wie wär's wenn ihr mal von eurer "Cheater sind doof" Attitüde wenigstens hier abseht? Um das Cheaten geht es dabei nämlich absolut nicht. Dass viele Spieler etwas gegen Cheater haben, ist allen klar und ich verstehe das absolut, das ist aber kein Grund das in dieser Sache als Argument zu bringen. Das ist eine rein rechtliche Angelegenheit und schreibt euch mal folgendes hinter die Ohren: AGBs != Gesetz
Beschäftigt euch bitte zuerst mit den rechtlichen Gegebenheiten und der Art der Software, die dort kostenfrei (!) angeboten wird, bevor ihr in diesem Themenbereich von Kriminalität sprecht.
Im Vordergrund steht der "gewerbliche" bzw. "private" Verkauf von virtuellen Gütern. Näheres dazu findet man beispielsweise hier: http://www.gulli.com/news/elit... 
Unterlasst doch bitte ständig über eure Einstellung zu Cheatern zu sprechen.


----------



## McDrake (6. März 2011)

SillyPedro schrieb:


> Wie wär's wenn ihr mal von eurer "Cheater sind doof" Attitüde wenigstens hier abseht? Um das Cheaten geht es dabei nämlich absolut nicht. Dass viele Spieler etwas gegen Cheater haben, ist allen klar und ich verstehe das absolut, das ist aber kein Grund das in dieser Sache als Argument zu bringen. Das ist eine rein rechtliche Angelegenheit und schreibt euch mal folgendes hinter die Ohren: AGBs != Gesetz


AGB (ohne "s") 

Aber bis jetzt hat noch niemand von Elitepvpers dazu Stellung bezogen in Sachen Goldverkauf oder Powerleveling.
Und dass sich jene, die ein Spiel spielen nicht an die AGP halten, weil sie nicht Gesetz sind (sind sie das nicht?9, mahct das Ganze ja auch nicht besser.
Denn jene, die sich daran halten, halten sich an die Spielregeln.
Klar, kann muss man sich nicht an die halten. Man braucht sich aber dann auch nicht zu wundern, wenn einem mal bissl an den Wagen gefahren wird, von jenen, die eben fair spielen wollen.


----------



## SillyPedro (6. März 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> SillyPedro schrieb:
> 
> 
> > AGB (ohne "s")
> ...


AGB (mit "B") 

Klar wurde Stellung genommen. In vorher genanntem Link und in dem "offenen Brief" auf der Seite selbst. 

Wie gesagt, AGB und Cheats hin oder her, darum geht es nicht. Man kann die AGB als Spieler (!) respektieren oder auch nicht. Konsequenzen sind nur spielintern zu erwarten.


----------



## Worrel (6. März 2011)

Zock3r schrieb:


> Cheater verderben Spiele. Hacker ruinieren den Spielspass für alle. Das solltet ihr nicht unterstützen, denn sowas
> versaut unser Hobby und verdirbt Euch Euer Geschäft. Ich finde sowas gleichermaßen unverständlich wie unverantwortlich.


  QFT


----------



## Blu3storm (6. März 2011)

Ein Forum in das vor allem all diejenigen hin pilgern die Public Botts und Hacks haben möchten. Wenn man es schließt, entstehen neue, denn solch eine Aufmerksamkeitsgeile Community wird sich immer eine Plattform finden. 
Seien es die Experten denen es nicht reicht coole Exploits nur zu finden, sondern sie auch noch mitsamt GUI ins Netz stellen, damit viele 14 jährige sich für diese Hacker skillz bedanken können.

Und das ePVPers nicht mit Gold und co handeln würde ist natürlich gaaar nicht war. Deshalb haben die auch keinen eigenen Onlineshop auf www.epvpstore.com


Mein Standpunkt: Coole Exploits finden oder mit Skript und Programmiersprachen zu arbeiten fasziniert auch mich. Das ganze aber dann auch fleißig nutzen ist jedem Spieler gegenüber unfair. Bei MMORPGS kann man sicherlich aufführen, das farmen ja öde sei, was auch stimmt. Doch wenn ein Spiel öde ist, wieso dann sich damit aufhalten?


----------



## Solon25 (6. März 2011)

AllesVergeben schrieb:


> Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung und hat mit der News nicht viel zu tun, die durchaus völlig neutral von mir gehalten ist.


Könnte man durchaus glauben. Nur dein Anmeldedatum macht das zunichte... 1+1 =2  Mehr brauch ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## AllesVergeben (6. März 2011)

Solon, toll, super, Sherlock, du hast mein Anmeldedatum ausspioniert...und was hat das jetzt mit der News zu tun? 

Wie gesagt, du wirst definitiv nicht widerlegen können, dass die News neutral ist.


----------



## Loron (6. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SillyPedro (6. März 2011)

Blu3storm schrieb:


> Ein Forum in das vor allem all diejenigen hin pilgern die Public Botts und Hacks haben möchten. Wenn man es schließt, entstehen neue, denn solch eine Aufmerksamkeitsgeile Community wird sich immer eine Plattform finden.
> Seien es die Experten denen es nicht reicht coole Exploits nur zu finden, sondern sie auch noch mitsamt GUI ins Netz stellen, damit viele 14 jährige sich für diese Hacker skillz bedanken können.
> 
> Und das ePVPers nicht mit Gold und co handeln würde ist natürlich gaaar nicht war. Deshalb haben die auch keinen eigenen Onlineshop auf www.epvpstore.com
> ...


   Kann echt keiner von euch sich mal ein ganz klein bisschen näher mit dem Fall befassen und erst danach anfangen zu kommentieren? 90% der Beiträge hier waren unfundiert oder hatten nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. In dem Gulli Artikel steht geschrieben, dass der "Shop" ein eigenes Impressum hat und absolut extern läuft.


----------



## Schalkmund (6. März 2011)

Blu3storm schrieb:


> Ein Forum in das vor allem all diejenigen hin pilgern die Public Botts und Hacks haben möchten. Wenn man es schließt, entstehen neue, denn solch eine Aufmerksamkeitsgeile Community wird sich immer eine Plattform finden.


   Stimmt ist wie mit Drogendealern warum sollte man die einsperren, wenn einer in den Knast kommt, übernimmt halt der nächste seine Kunden .... merkste was? Nur weil es sozialschädliche Subjekte immer geben wird ist es noch lange kein Grund ihnen nicht auf die Finger zu hauen oder sie gar noch zu unterstüzen.


----------



## McDrake (6. März 2011)

SillyPedro schrieb:


> Klar wurde Stellung genommen. In vorher genanntem Link und in dem "offenen Brief" auf der Seite selbst.
> 
> Wie gesagt, AGB und Cheats hin oder her, darum geht es nicht. Man kann die AGB als Spieler (!) respektieren oder auch nicht. Konsequenzen sind nur spielintern zu erwarten.



Meinst du in dem Brief in dem steht:
_Diese Punkte weist der Betreiber strikt von sich: Es sei nie kommerziell mit Gold, Accounts oder Bots gehandelt worden. Höchstens hätten User vereinzelt Gold oder Accounts gehandelt, dies aber wiederum im privaten Sinne. Alles sei im privaten Verkehr zwischen einzelnen Usern entstanden und nicht von elitepvpers kommerziell vertrieben worden. _

Also wenn auf jener Page der Handel, bzw der Kauf von Ingame-Gold angeboten wird und das nicht von den Betreibern der Page ist, von wem dann?
Kann sein, dass ich nicht der hellste bin, also klärt mich auf.


btw: Was war das mit dem Datenklau von Frogsterservern?


----------



## McDrake (6. März 2011)

SillyPedro schrieb:


> In dem Gulli Artikel steht geschrieben, dass der "Shop" ein eigenes Impressum hat und absolut extern läuft.


Das ist jetzt aber schon bissl scheinheilig, oder?
Also ihr gebt deben kostenlos einen Webauftritt auf der Page?
Dann werft den Shop raus und gut ist.


----------



## SillyPedro (6. März 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> SillyPedro schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Klar wurde Stellung genommen. In vorher genanntem Link und in dem "offenen Brief" auf der Seite selbst.
> ...


   Das Gold wird nicht von elitepvpers angeboten, sondern von den Spielern in "privatem Verkehr". elitepvpers schlägt aus keinem der Trades dort Profit.

Auch zu dem Hacker-Angriff wird in dem Brief Stellung genommen. Lies den vielleicht erstmal komplett durch, bevor du weiter argumentierst.

@McDrake Teil 2: Da der Shop nichts mit der Seite zu tun hat, bietet der auch keine Angriffsfläche für rechtliche Maßnahmen gegen elitepvpers.


----------



## Buyard (6. März 2011)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Blu3storm schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ein Forum in das vor allem all diejenigen hin pilgern die Public Botts und Hacks haben möchten. Wenn man es schließt, entstehen neue, denn solch eine Aufmerksamkeitsgeile Community wird sich immer eine Plattform finden.
> ...


Handel und Abgabe bestimmter Drogen ist *gesetzlich *verboten. Tools etc die das Spielgeschehen in Onlinegames beeinflussen sind nicht gesetzlich verboten genauso wenig wie Handel mit Spielwährungen und Accounts (in erster Linie), verstoßen lediglich gegen AGB.
Merkste was?

Ein paar Leute sollten mal aufwachen und merken, dass es hier nicht um moralische Aspekte der Daseinsberechtigung einer Gamehacking Community geht.


----------



## McDrake (6. März 2011)

SillyPedro schrieb:


> @McDrake Teil 2: Da der Shop nichts mit der Seite zu tun hat, bietet der auch keine Angriffsfläche für rechtliche Maßnahmen gegen elitepvpers.


Hmm.. aber die Page bekommt doch mit einem sogenannten Pertnervertrag Geld für eben jene Geschäfte.
Auch wenn sie die selber nicht abwickeln, bekommen sie doch Provision.




> Auch zu dem Hacker-Angriff wird in dem Brief Stellung genommen. Lies den vielleicht erstmal komplett durch, bevor du weiter argumentierst.


Meinst du das hier:
_Viele Datensätze der Benutzer wurden gestohlen. Was der Hacker damit erreichen wollte? Er fordert unter anderem, dass Frogster damit aufhören solle ständig die Themen im "Runes of Magic"-Forum zu schließen oder zu löschen. Auch fordert er Frogster auf, für mehr Sicherheit im Spiel selbst zu sorgen - und er schreibt, dass Frogster seine Angestellten in großem Maße überwachen würde. _

1. Themen Schliessen: Wer ein Forum führt, kann machen, was er will, oder nicht?
2. Wegen der Sicherheit, ok, kann ein Argument sein. Datenklau ist trotzdem keine Bagatelle.
3. Überwachung der Angestellten... hmm. inwiefern?
sorgen die Angestellten für nicht genug Sicherheit und müssen darum überwacht werden, oder wie oder was?


----------



## Weakmc (6. März 2011)

Gamehacking Community, wie bitte ? Unterstütz ich nicht ! Kein Bock auf Hacks !


----------



## Schalkmund (6. März 2011)

SillyPedro schrieb:


> Kann echt keiner von euch sich mal ein ganz klein bisschen näher mit dem Fall befassen und erst danach anfangen zu kommentieren? 90% der Beiträge hier waren unfundiert oder hatten nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. In dem Gulli Artikel steht geschrieben, dass der "Shop" ein eigenes Impressum hat und absolut extern läuft.


   Du erwartest doch wohl nicht ersthaft das ein einem Forum für Zocker großartig Sympathien für "Elitepvpers" geweckt werden können. Schließlich bietet Elitepvpers all dem was wir ehrlichen Spieler in online Games hassen eine Plattform. Solche Angebote u. Anfragen wie man sie bei Elitepvpers findet würden in jedem vernünftigen Gaming-Forum aus gutem Grund gelöscht. Hier wird mit Sicherheit niemand um Elitepvpers trauern wenn es dicht gemacht würde.


----------



## SillyPedro (6. März 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> SillyPedro schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @McDrake Teil 2: Da der Shop nichts mit der Seite zu tun hat, bietet der auch keine Angriffsfläche für rechtliche Maßnahmen gegen elitepvpers.
> ...


Bitte lies doch, was auf elitepvpers steht. Es wird sich kräftigst von diesem Menschen und seinen Methoden distanziert, es werden nur seine Aktionen als Vorlage für die Argumente genutzt.   



Schalkmund schrieb:


> SillyPedro schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kann echt keiner von euch sich mal ein ganz klein bisschen näher mit dem Fall befassen und erst danach anfangen zu kommentieren? 90% der Beiträge hier waren unfundiert oder hatten nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. In dem Gulli Artikel steht geschrieben, dass der "Shop" ein eigenes Impressum hat und absolut extern läuft.
> ...


Ich verlange auch nicht, dass irgendjemand hier elitepvpers unterstützt. Aber man kann doch erwarten, dass man subjektiv eine Meinung äußern kann, die kritisch gegenüber der Spielefirma ist, oder nicht? Man kann sich auch kritisch über die Community äußern, aber dann bitte in dem Kontext.

Übrigens sehe ich, dass auch hier alle unheimlich auf geleakte Videos von noch nicht erschienenen Spielen abfahren. Wer würde das nicht? Aber basiert das nicht auch auf einem destruktiven Akt gegenüber der Spielefirma? Da scheint aber keiner etwas dagegen zu sagen.


----------



## Schalkmund (6. März 2011)

Buyard schrieb:


> Merkste was?


   Ja unter anderem Merke ich das deine Anmeldedatum genau so wie das von Sillypedro vom heutigen Tage sind.
Daraus schließe ich mal das du und Sillypedro mit Sicherheit Mitglieder der Elitepvpers Commutiy seid sofern es sich nicht sogar um 2 Accounts handelt die von einer Person genutzt werden um hier für Elitepvpers Stimmung zu machen. Da du ja das ganze Hacking, Cheating und den Handel mit Accounts, sowie Gold schön reden willst vermute ich mal du genau zu den Subjekten gehörst die Spass daran haben, mit aller Macht anderen Leuten den Spielspass zu versauen. 

Sicher weiß ich das Hacken und Cheaten kein Verbrechen ist, darum Sprach ich ja von sozial schädlich, sprich Leute die solche Dinge nutzen, verbreiten oder zumindest eine Plattform dafür schaffen sind schlicht asozial!

Das sich hier keiner mit der miesen Firmenpolitik von Forgster auseinander setzt liegt wohl schlicht daran, dass das was in den Elitepvpers-Foren getrieben wird  hier noch deutlich stärker polarisiert. Wenn die ganze Geschichte von einem anderem Forum ausgegangen wäre sähe es wohl anders aus und die Diskussion würde sich auch um Frogster drehen.


----------



## McDrake (6. März 2011)

1. Warum wird dann das Hacker-Ereignis überhaupt in der "News" thematisiert?
2. Dass die Page Provision von MMOGA bekommt stimmt als?
3. Man kann aber (vielleicht) auch verstehen, dass eine Comm, die anscheinend von Hacks & co lebt, nicht unbedingt nicht überall willkommen ist.
Denn sind wir ehrlich. Auch ich hab einen kurzen Blick in jene Foren geworfen. Und da gibts Sammelthreads für Hacks.
Btw: auch hier heissen nicht alle gut, wie sich gewisse Personen damit brüsten, Crisys 2 schon durchgespielt zu haben.
Hätte ich, persönlich auch anders gehandhabt.


----------



## Buyard (6. März 2011)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Buyard schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Merkste was?
> ...


Leute, die versuchen ihr Halbwissen durchzusetzen entgegen jeglicher Fakten oder Vernunft, sind meiner Meinung nach noch wesentlich asozialer.

Achja und tut mir natürlich Leid, dass ich mich hier anmelde und versuche Leuten wie dir klar zu machen, dass hier fern ab vom eigentlichen Thema diskutiert wird.
Ich werde mich direkt ins PCGames Forum stürzen und einen beachtlichen Postcount sammeln damit du mich und meine Meinung anerkennst oke? Das mit dem Anmeldedatum lässt sich leider nicht ändern 

Aber daran merk ich einfach nur, dass du meinen Post nicht einmal richtig gelesen hast oder vielleicht einfach nicht verstehen willst. Hier gehts nicht um irgendwelche moralischen Aspekte, wenn dir Gamehacking nicht gefällt oke, ist ja auch dir überlassen. In den Anschuldigungen von Frogster steht allerdings was ganz anderes im Vordergrund was total an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist.
Aber ich verstehe wieso du so verbissen auf deine Meinung und Ansichten bist. Wäre ich auch, wenn da jemand daherkommt und in meinem "Territorium" rumwütet und grad mal 2 Stunden angemeldet ist.

Ich finds auch scheiße was einige Politiker tun, sollen die nun auch verklagt werden nur weil ich es nicht richtig finde und weil ich der Ansicht bin die schaden mir?
Wir können gerne darüber diskutieren, aber vielleicht wärs einfach nur besser du liest dir die Stellungnahmen zu dem Fall durch und versuchst diese zu verstehen, damit wir hier nicht weiter 20 Seiten über Richtig oder Falsch diskutieren müssen, das macht keinen Spaß


----------



## Loron (6. März 2011)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Buyard schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Merkste was?
> ...



 So ganz der hellste scheinst ja nicht zu sein . Könnte man ja bei dir auch sagen das du ein gewaltig asoziales Subjekt bist weil das Logo von Schalke 04 veränderst, ein Plagiat daraus machst und es als dein eigenes in Form eines Avatars nutzt.
Du kommst mir vor wie ein kleiner Junge und/oder einer unsere ach so geschätzten Politiker der nicht den Unterschied zwischen Hacken, Bots und Cheaten kennt.
Btw. ja ich gehöre der elitepvpers-Community an und ja ich bin stolz auf diese Community. Leuten wie du scheint es nicht klar zu sein, dass gerade durch solche Plattformen viele Exploits in Games von den Betreibern gefixt werden weil sie eben publiziert werden.


----------



## SillyPedro (6. März 2011)

Um das mal schnell klarzustellen: Buyard und ich sind nicht die selbe Person. Das kann gerne ein Befähigter überprüfen.

@Schalkmund: Ich finde es ganz einfach schade, dass die Leute hier zwar fähig sind ihre Abneigung gegenüber der einen Seite mehr als deutlich und außerhalb des Kontextes zu formulieren, aber nicht fähig sind auch Fehler der anderen Seite zuzugestehen. Das ist eine verwerfliche Sache, ganz egal wie du es drehst.

@McDrake: Zu 1 und 2 kann ich dir nichts sagen. Bzw. zu 1 nur, dass es der Argumentation dient. Zu 3: Klar verstehe ich, dass die Community hier nicht gerne gesehen ist, aber ich schrieb dazu schon oben.

Wie überall ist auch hier nur das falsch, was einem persönlich nicht gut zuspricht. Geleakte Videos/Demos/was auch immer sind hier hoch willkommen, auch wenn es gegen den Willen des Herstellers ist, der ja eure Spiele erst bereitstellt. Ich höre nun auf hier zu argumentieren, da ich keine Aussicht auf Subjektivität zu erwarten habe. Ich werde nicht versuchen jemandem seine feste Meinung auszureden.


----------



## McDrake (6. März 2011)

Loron schrieb:


> Btw. ja ich gehöre der elitepvpers-Community an und ja ich bin stolz auf diese Community. Leuten wie du scheint es nicht klar zu sein, dass gerade durch solche Plattformen viele Exploits in Games von den Betreibern gefixt werden weil sie eben publiziert werden.



Jo... dafür ein grosses Danke.
Hier dann mal einige Zitate eines Moderators:

- _Also, wie ich lese hier, dass einige von Euch echt dafür sind, seid ihr doch im falschen Forum angemeldet, meiner Meinung nach.

Ihr seid es, die die Cheats nutzen und haben wollen, aber Ihr findet es auch richtig, dass die Entwickler verklagt werden. OMG,  _


- _ Zitat von .....  
Ich sage ja nicht, dass man wirklich alle Hacks usw. vernichten "muss", sondern lediglich, dass man gegen einige was tun sollte. Würdest du ein Spiel spielen, nehmen wir jetzt mal ein MMORPG, in dem jeder mit hacks sofort das maximale Level, die besten Sachen und etc. hat? 
Ich finde auch zu sagen "Ihr seid es, die die Cheats nutzen.." auch etwas allgemein. Nicht unbedingt jeder hier ist wegen Cheats hier.  _
* Antwort *
_ Aber die Meisten, weil es nunmal ein Hacker Forum ist. _

Oder den hier:

- _Zitat von ...  
Hope for blizzard :>

Cheats / Hacks sind generell doof und versauen eh nur alles! _
*Antwort *
_ Dann bist du im falschen Forum. _


Aber ich hab noch immer keine Antwort auf die Provisionfrage vom MMOAG bekommen.
Denn das scheint mir doch was essentielles zu sein in der Anklageschrift.


----------



## McDrake (6. März 2011)

SillyPedro schrieb:


> @McDave: Zu 1 und 2 kann ich dir nichts sagen....


Und grade Punkt 2 ist doch ziemlich wichtig:

_Wie kann ich mit dem Partnerprogramm Geld verdienen?
Sie verdienen Geld mit unserem Programm, wenn Sie Spieler auf unsere Seite verweisen und diese Spieler unsere Vermittlungsleistungen in Anspruch nehmen. _
http://www.mmoga.de/content/Affiliate-FAQ.html


----------



## xMANIACx (6. März 2011)

Loron schrieb:


> Btw. ja ich gehöre der elitepvpers-Community an und ja ich bin stolz auf diese Community. Leuten wie du scheint es nicht klar zu sein, dass gerade durch solche Plattformen viele Exploits in Games von den Betreibern gefixt werden weil sie eben publiziert werden.


Natürlich, elitepvpers sind Sanmariter der Spielewelter die nur die Exploits von Spielen bekannt machen wollen damit sie gefixt werden und würden ihre Cheats etc. niemals in Spielen einsetzten, denn natürlich ist keiner in diesem Forum auf seinen eigenen Vorteil aus. Deswegen ist Forum auch voll von Cheats, Hacks, privaten Servern und Anfragen für jene für alle nur erdenklichen Spiele...


----------



## shimmyrot (6. März 2011)

Frogster beschuldigt elitepvpers _geschäftlich_ Gold, Hacks, Bots und Accounts angeboten zu haben. Und diese Anschuldigung ist "total an den Haaren herbeigezogen", weil es natürlich nur _privat _geschehen ist!!     

Dann wird mit einem Satz gesagt "Wir haben keine illegalen Sachen gemacht." und dann 6 Absätze lang darüber sinniert wie schlecht das Spiel ist und dass Frogster mit der Klage doch nur von ihren "Level 1 Käfer GMs" ablenken will. 
Überhaupt existiert das ganze Forum doch nur für die freie Meinungsäußerung der ehrlichen Spieler ...

Das ist finde ich eine überzeugende Argumentation    
Und nach McDrakes Darstellungen kann ich die Panik der elitepvpers Betreiber verstehen ...

€: Was nützt es mir, wenn Exploits gefixed werden, die nur enstehen, eben weil es solche Communities gibt?


----------



## thurius (6. März 2011)

vielleicht zahlt diese seite an pcgames einen nicht kleinen betrag für diese news


----------



## Schalkmund (6. März 2011)

Loron schrieb:


> So ganz der hellste scheinst ja nicht zu sein . Könnte man ja bei dir auch sagen das du ein gewaltig asoziales Subjekt bist weil das Logo von Schalke 04 veränderst, ein Plagiat daraus machst und es als dein eigenes in Form eines Avatars nutzt.
> Du kommst mir vor wie ein kleiner Junge und/oder einer unsere ach so geschätzten Politiker der nicht den Unterschied zwischen Hacken, Bots und Cheaten kennt.
> Btw. ja ich gehöre der elitepvpers-Community an und ja ich bin stolz auf diese Community. Leuten wie du scheint es nicht klar zu sein, dass gerade durch solche Plattformen viele Exploits in Games von den Betreibern gefixt werden weil sie eben publiziert werden.


 Habe ich da jetzt einen verärgerten Schalker oder oder Dortmunder vor mir?  

Oh entschuldige das ich nicht zu 100% die Unterschiede zwischen Hacken, Bots und Cheaten kenne .... könnte daran liegen das ich diesen ganzen Kram nie genutzt habe. Ich bin mir sicher du kannst mir da bestimmt noch einiges beibringen.  

Sorry aber jetzt auf die Karte zu setzen, dass Plattformen wo mit solchen "Hilfsmitteln" gehandelt wird ja auch zur Entdeckung und Beseitung führt finde ich dann doch arg beschönigend. Das Ganze wird ja erst zu einem richtigen Ärgernis wenn viele Leute einen leichten Zugang zu solchen Programmen haben. Ich frage mich wieviele Elitepvpers Mitglieder wohl aktiv bei den Entwicklern Meldung machen um zur Beseitung der Problematik bei zu tragen.


----------



## shimmyrot (6. März 2011)

Btw: wenn etwas an den kommerziellen Anschuldigungen dran ist, dann ist Schadensersatz gerechtfertigt, da ist dann auch kein internetkritisches Gericht oder ein geldgeiles Börsenunternehmen dran schuld. 

Die Schließung eines Unterforums mag einigen vllt sauer Aufstoßen, ich bin zwar generell für ein freies Internet, aber niemand kann von mir Verlangen mich deswegen hier für elitepvpers auf die Barikaden gehe. Da die "News" nur aus der Stellungnahme einer Seite besteht, ist sie finde ich hier fehl am Platz.


----------



## AllesVergeben (6. März 2011)

shimmyrot schrieb:


> Btw: wenn etwas an den kommerziellen Anschuldigungen dran ist, dann ist Schadensersatz gerechtfertigt, da ist dann auch kein internetkritisches Gericht oder ein geldgeiles Börsenunternehmen dran schuld.
> 
> Die Schließung eines Unterforums mag einigen vllt sauer Aufstoßen, ich bin zwar generell für ein freies Internet, aber niemand kann von mir Verlangen mich deswegen hier für elitepvpers auf die Barikaden gehe. Da die "News" nur aus der Stellungnahme einer Seite besteht, ist sie finde ich hier fehl am Platz.



Woe ist die News einseitig, wo ist die Stellungnahme. Liest du grade die schwäbische Zeitung? Zu Frogster kann ich nicht viel mehr schreiben, weil eine Stellungnahme abzuwarten ist. Und ich habe mich nicht nur auf der angegebenen Seite erkundigt. 

Zum ersten, klar, dagegen sagt fast keiner was. Du musst dich auch nicht auf die Barrikaden stellen. Es geht hier einfach nicht um irgendeine Moralvorstellung dass alle Cheater und Exploit-Nutzer stinkende, unsymphatische, böse, bissige, scheiß Menschen sind, sondern um die Gerechtigkeit. Das hört sich zwar banal an, aber das ist es im Grunde, und darum muss es hier gehn. Natürlich kann man die ganzen seltsamen Leute nich ausschließen, die dies nicht nachvollziehn können. Trotz allem rufe ich erneut auf. Nach diesem folgen keine Posts meinerseits, da dies zwecklos ist.


----------



## Blu3storm (6. März 2011)

> Übrigens sehe ich, dass auch hier alle unheimlich auf geleakte Videos von noch nicht erschienenen Spielen abfahren. Wer würde das nicht? Aber basiert das nicht auch auf einem destruktiven Akt gegenüber der Spielefirma? Da scheint aber keiner etwas dagegen zu sagen.



Weil uns geleakte Videos nicht den Spaß am spielen verderben. Sie bereiten uns Freude. Mir ist es ziemlich Wumpe ob es dem Hersteller gefällt, mir geht es um mein eigenes Wohl.

Und was tun Cheats und Bots? Sie schaffen das Gefühl von Unfairness, denn man selbst farmt ja Stundenlang nur um sein Epic Item zu bekommen. Zum einen macht der Botter alles richtig, er umgeht den langweiligen Teil und spielt da weiter wo es ihm Spaß macht. Zum anderen, bekommt er seine Freude auf Kosten anderer denen er nun im Spiel überlegen ist. Dazu kommen dann noch der Aspekt der "Schädigung der ingame Wirtschaft".

Das mag in diesem Beispiel noch relativ harmlos sein, aber dieser auf Kosten anderer erzeugter Spaß wird Shootern und Strategiespielen eben noch extremer, da man dort nur aus Spaß an dem Wettkampf (und aufgrund der Stats natürlich) spielt. Wenn es keinen fairen Wettkampf gibt, gibt es auch keinen Spaß.

Du verstehst also wenn sich Spieler freuen dass irgend ein Unternehmen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, eine solche Seite verklagt?

Und @dieser Quote:


> Stimmt ist wie mit Drogendealern warum sollte man die einsperren, wenn einer in den Knast kommt, übernimmt halt der nächste seine Kunden .... merkste was? Nur weil es sozialschädliche Subjekte immer geben wird ist es noch lange kein Grund ihnen nicht auf die Finger zu hauen oder sie gar noch zu unterstüzen.



Habe ja nicht gesagt, dass es falsch ist den findigen Zockern ihr Lieblingsforum zu verklagen. Nur ist es eben Aussichtslos, wenn nicht sogar schädigend, da nun viele Wellen geschlagen werden.
Andererseits: Je mehr Leute bescheid wissen, desto besser ist es, weil die Exploits/Bots/Hacks auch nur angeboten werden, damit jeder davon weiß und diese schnell gefixt werden.
Nein, es geht hier nicht um den Informationsaustausch zum Wohle der Spieler, es geht hier um den Informationsaustausch zum Wohle der Cheater (und Coder + Skripter).


----------



## shimmyrot (6. März 2011)

Seite eins sagt "da läuft was kommerzielles". Seite zwei sagt "da läuft nichts kommerzielles". 
Mehr Argumente finde ich da nicht.
Wie soll jetzt die PCG Community entscheiden was gerecht ist (welch hochmoralisches Wort)?

Und ja, der Artikel ist einseitig, da mit einer stimmungsmachenden Einleitung angefangen wird, welche für das Thema ja eindeutig an den Haaren herbeigezogen wurde      und danach platt an die "revolutionäre" Ader eines jeden Internetnutzer appelliert wird.


----------



## Krampfkeks (7. März 2011)

shimmyrot schrieb:


> Seite eins sagt "da läuft was kommerzielles". Seite zwei sagt "da läuft nichts kommerzielles".
> Mehr Argumente finde ich da nicht.
> Wie soll jetzt die PCG Community entscheiden was gerecht ist (welch hochmoralisches Wort)?
> 
> Und ja, der Artikel ist einseitig, da mit einer stimmungsmachenden Einleitung angefangen wird, welche für das Thema ja eindeutig an den Haaren herbeigezogen wurde      und danach platt an die "revolutionäre" Ader eines jeden Internetnutzer appelliert wird.


   Beide Seiten wurden beleuchtet und Logikfehler finde ich auch nicht    Vielleicht hast du nur was überlesen....


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. März 2011)

Wenn ihr wirklich so einsame Samariter seid, warum findet man dann ein ganzes Unterforum mit dem Namen *Grand Chase Hacks, Bots, Cheats & Exploits*  bei Euch mit den ekelhaftesten Cheats und Hacks für alle möglichen Spiele/MMOs? (Hab hier mal ein Bild gemacht, link setz ich nicht rein, um den Schmarrn nicht auch noch zu unterstützen):  http://img200.imageshack.us/f/... 

In eurem Forum findet man zu allem Hacks, ich hab sogar gesehen zu Battlefield und Co. Eine Sauerei!


Auf eurer Hauptseite findet man unten sogar Videos wie man Hacks nutzt, z.B. WoW:  http://img696.imageshack.us/f/... 

Wenn ich mir die Seite anschaue, dann stellen sich für mich folgende Fakten dar:

*- Ein Shop - der Gold, Spielitems etc. für echtes Geld anbietet.
- Ein Forum in dem anscheinend alles angeboten werden darf. Aimbots, Cheats, Hacks, zu allen möglichen Multiplayer und Online-Spielen:   * *http://img827.imageshack.us/f/92982722.jpg/

- Damit es jeder Dussel auch ja macht, wird das Ganze teilweise sogar noch als Video angeboten samt Erklärung.*


Das sind einfach Fakten, die ihr nicht so unter den Tisch kehren könnt und JEDER sieht, der sich auf eurer Seite herumtreibt/umschaut. Man stößt auf der Seite ständig auf irgendwas mit Aimbots/Bots, Hacks oder Cheats.


*



*


----------



## z3ro22 (7. März 2011)

@Shadow_Man

in your face 

gut gemacht shadow man besser gehts nicht daumen hoch 

ich hasse alles was mit cheats zu tun hat sobald es den multiplayer paert betrifft. und alle die cheats im MP nutzen sind erbärmliche kleine kinder sowas sollte man bestraffen von mir aus mit geld strafen wieso nicht.


----------



## RegoK (7. März 2011)

Bei dem was einige hier schreiben frag ich mich echt ob diese Personen überhaupt noch fähig sind mal nen bischen nachzudenken...

Mal ehrlich, was stören euch die "Botter" in WoW überhaupt? die machen nichts anderes als andere Spieler auch, und behauptet ihr von denen auch andauernd dass die euch alles wegfarmen würden?...

Wenn sich jemand nen Charakter hochbottet bzw. Gold erfarmt/kauft schadet das euch genau 0, es macht keinerlei Unterschied ob der Typ sich jetzt 2 Tage frei nimmt und 3 Nächte durchfarmt und danach 5000gold hat oder ob er sich eben 5000gold kauft und die 3 Tage innen Urlaub fährt...

Jeder der Behauptet er hätte nen Nachteil dadurch das sich Leute Gold kaufen oder auf Privatservern spielen denkt einfach nicht nach bzw. ist nicht fähig sowas logisch zu betrachten, klingt hart ist aber so.

Bei CS und co cheaten ist natürlich scheiße aber mal ehrlich, solche Leute kickt man einfach und gut ist...

Und ja ich gebs zu, ich bin Mitglied bei Epvpers, hab da auch schon einiges an Bots/Hacks/Privatservern(Guildwars) usw. veröffendlicht und werd das auch ruhigen Gewissens weiter machen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. März 2011)

RegoK schrieb:


> 1. Bei dem was einige hier schreiben frag ich mich echt ob diese Personen überhaupt noch fähig sind mal nen bischen nachzudenken...
> 
> 2.Mal ehrlich, was stören euch die "Botter" in WoW überhaupt? die machen nichts anderes als andere Spieler auch, und behauptet ihr von denen auch andauernd dass die euch alles wegfarmen würden?...
> 
> ...


1. Das tun die Leute, sehr sogar. Vielleicht mehr als andere, die "euch" blind vertrauen und gar nicht mehr merken, welch´ unrechten Dinge auf dieser Seite geschehen und dass sie sich letztendlich selbst damit schaden. Und ich habe genau das Gefühl, dass die Betreiber das auch absichtlich versuchen in die "Robin Hood"-Rolle zu lenken. So nach dem Motto: "Wir sind die Untergrundkämpfer für Recht und Freiheit, gegen den bösen großen Konzern!"  Und der allgemeine Mob jubelt ihnen zu.

2. Du findest es also gut, wenn jemand einfach ein Programm laufen lässt, nicht mal am PC ist und Dinge einsackt, die ein anderer sich erspielen muss/soll? Für was spielt man dann überhaupt ein Computerspiel? Hat das dann überhaupt noch mit spielen zu tun? Nein, es ist einfach Beschiss. Die Spielmechanik wird dadurch manipuliert. So als würde man im Fussball etwas in den Ball tun, damit er freiwillig Richtung gegnerisches Tor rollt.

3. Denk mal darüber nach. Wenn sich jetzt eine "reiche" Person durch Echtgeld sich Hunderttausende an Spielgeld kaufen kann. Er kann damit das Auktionshaus eines Spieles leerkaufen. Setzt die Dinge einfach teurer wieder rein und verdient sich dann noch mehr eine goldene Nase und die anderen Spieler schauen in die Röhre. Dadurch kommt das ganze Wirtschaftssystem eines Spieles durcheinander. Außerdem kann er sich unfaire Vorteile erlangen, wenn er dadurch z.B. noch bessere Ausrüstungsgegenstände oder Waffen kaufen kann.

4. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, woher das ganze Gold stammt, welches immer zum Verkauf angeboten wird? Warum wird versucht bei Online-Spielen die Accounts der Leute zu hacken? Naa? Um an ihre Items und an das Gold ranzukommen.
Glaubst du, die Accounts der Leute werden einfach so gehackt aus Spass an der Freude? Man will nicht nur an die Accounts rankommen, sondern sich auch die Gegenstände und das Gold unter die Nagel reißen.
Ja, ein Teil des Goldes, welches im Internet für echtes Geld angeboten wird stammt aus gehackten und illegal an sich gerissenen Accounts. Wer sowas gutheißt, Gold kauft, der unterstützt das und braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn demnächst auch mal sein Account gehackt ist und der Charakter nackt und ohne Gold in der Gegend herumsteht.
"Illegaler" Goldhandel und Accountverkauf von Online-Rollenspielen ist mittlerweile zu einem lukrativen Geschäft geworden. Und wer überprüft, ob das Gold etc. was dort angeboten wird, legal erwirtschaftet wurde? DU? Der Betreiber? Würdet ihr dafür eure Hand ins Feuer legen?

5. Man macht damit aber den Leuten das ganze Spiel kaputt. Wenn du dann mehrfach erlebst, dass bei einem Shooter jemand Runden mit 300:1 Kills gewinnt und nach jeder Runde die Leute danach frustriert abhauen, dann hast du irgendwann keinen Bock mehr. Und hat ein Spiel erst mal den Ruf weg, dass es Cheaterverseucht sei, dann nehmen die Spieler Abstand davon und andere, die vielleicht Interesse daran hätten, kaufen es sich erst gar nicht. Sprich: Nicht nur wir Spieler sondern auch der Entwickler leidet darunter. Daher kann ich es voll und ganz verstehen, wenn sie da hinterher sind.

6. Ich weiß nicht wie alt Du bist, aber ich habe das Gefühl die meisten dort sind noch sehr jung. Vielleicht wird Dir und ihnen irgendwann klar, dass das einfach nicht in Ordnung ist, was ihr da macht.
Wenn ihr was kreatives machen wollt, dann macht doch ein paar schöne Mods für eure Lieblingsspiele oder versucht vielleicht mal ein eigenes Spiel auf die Beine zu stellen. Aber lasst doch diesen Mist, damit schadet ihr uns allen Spielern doch nur. Und die Entwicklerfirmen werden sich das auch nicht gefallen lassen und in Zukunft immer rigoroser dagegen vorgehen.
Ihr seid keine Robin Hoods und ihr kämpft auch nicht für irgendeine Freiheit. Was ihr da im Forum treibt, ist einfach nur Mist.


----------



## German_Ripper (7. März 2011)

Die Seite ist bekannt für ihr reges Angebot von Bots und Hacks in Onlinegames. Nur habe ich dort noch nie gesehen, dass Bots für Geld innerhalb des Forenbereiches angeboten wurden. Na mal schauen was dabei rauskommt


----------



## Worrel (7. März 2011)

RegoK schrieb:


> Bei dem was einige hier schreiben frag ich mich echt ob diese Personen überhaupt noch fähig sind mal nen bischen nachzudenken...


Das Nachdenken vermisse ich im Moment eher bei dir ...



> Mal ehrlich, was stören euch die "Botter" in WoW überhaupt? die machen nichts anderes als andere Spieler auch, und behauptet ihr von denen auch andauernd dass die euch alles wegfarmen würden?...


Botprogramme farmen effizienter als echte Spieler. Manche laufen ja auch an der Unterseite des Boden rum, so daß man die noch nicht mal angreifen könnte, wie man das bei echten Spielern der gegnerischen Fraktion kann.



> Wenn sich jemand nen Charakter hochbottet bzw. Gold erfarmt/kauft schadet das euch genau 0,...


Das ist falsch.
Denn dieser Spieler hat gar keine Zeit, die Fähigkeiten seines Charakters kennenzulernen und hat somit bei Lieferung seines hochgespielten Chars ~ 40 Skills, von deren Wechselwirkung und Nutzen in welcher Situation und Gruppenzusammenstellung er exakt 0 Ahnung hat.

Und mit solchen Nulpen soll man sich dann durch eine Instanz oder schlimmer noch: durch einen Raid prügeln ...

Sprich: wer sich seinen Char hochspielen lässt, verdirbt seinen Mitspielern das Spiel.



> Jeder der Behauptet er hätte nen Nachteil dadurch das sich Leute Gold kaufen oder auf Privatservern spielen denkt einfach nicht nach bzw. ist nicht fähig sowas logisch zu betrachten, klingt hart ist aber so.


Jeder, der behauptet, er hätte die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen, ist in meinen Augen erstmal ein Depp. Besonders, wenn das einzige "Argument", um seine Behauptung zu stützen, "_Die anderen sind alle dumm._" oder "_Es ist einfach so._" ist.



> Bei CS und co cheaten ist natürlich scheiße aber mal ehrlich, solche Leute kickt man einfach und gut ist...


Wieso ist das jetzt bei CS was anderes als bei WoW?
Bei CS gibt es genauso Gruppen Zusammenspiel wie bei WoW und bei WoW gibt es genauso das Kämpfen gegen generische Spieler.
Und Cheater machen sich in beiden Spielen bei beiden Fraktionen unbeliebt.



> Und ja ich gebs zu, ich bin Mitglied bei Epvpers, hab da auch schon einiges an Bots/Hacks/Privatservern(Guildwars) usw. veröffendlicht und werd das auch ruhigen Gewissens weiter machen...


Ich muß jetzt nicht verstehen, wieso du auf der einen Seite "_bei CS und Co cheaten_" "_scheiße_" findest, aber andererseits selbst Hacks erstellst, mit denen die Cheater überhaupt erst cheaten können ...   .


----------



## Enisra (7. März 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand nen Charakter hochbottet bzw. Gold erfarmt/kauft schadet das euch genau 0,...
> Das ist falsch.
> Denn dieser Spieler hat gar keine Zeit, die Fähigkeiten seines Charakters kennenzulernen und hat somit bei Lieferung seines hochgespielten Chars ~ 40 Skills, von deren Wechselwirkung und Nutzen in welcher Situation und Gruppenzusammenstellung er exakt 0 Ahnung hat.
> 
> ...


Ja
das kann ich so bestätigen
ich wurde auch mal mit so einem durchs Trottellotto zusammengewürfelt und der Typ hat den garantiert grade fünf Minuten vorher gekauft hat
Schubst ständig rum unter dem Vorwand, das würde dem Mana geben, hat dafür aber kein Manatotem oder sonst überhaupt eines gestellt
Dass der nicht mal in die Nähe eines Leeren Manabalken gekommen ist brauch ich ja nicht erster zu sagen

Und wenn mir Bots irgendwas wegfarmen schadet mich das auch
außerdem kommt dazu, dass das oft auch irgendwelche gehackte Leute sind und dann da zubehaupten, das würde keinen Schaden, da muss ich sagen, meld dich bei mir, ich komm vorbei, weil dafür gehört man echt geschlagen

Nja, so bleibt echt nur die Alte Regel: Alle Cheater haben einen kleinen Piephahn


----------



## Loron (7. März 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wirklich so einsame Samariter seid, warum findet man dann ein ganzes Unterforum mit dem Namen *Grand Chase Hacks, Bots, Cheats & Exploits*  bei Euch mit den ekelhaftesten Cheats und Hacks für alle möglichen Spiele/MMOs? (Hab hier mal ein Bild gemacht, link setz ich nicht rein, um den Schmarrn nicht auch noch zu unterstützen):  http://img200.imageshack.us/f/...
> 
> In eurem Forum findet man zu allem Hacks, ich hab sogar gesehen zu Battlefield und Co. Eine Sauerei!
> 
> ...


Und warum gibt es das? Genau weil die Entwickler heutzutage einfach halbgare und unfertig Produkte abliefern. Und nur noch durch eine massenhafte Verbreitung solcher Tools und Info überhaupt noch dazu gebracht werden solche Lücken zu schließen.
Und das was du dort siehst ist nur die Spitze des Eisberges, es gibt wesentlich mehr Lücken und Games als du dort zu sehen bekommst. 
Btw. besondes bei einigen größeren F2P-MMOs besonders bei Frogster-MMOs wurden große Lücken erst nach einer massenhaften Verbreitung auf Elitepvpers geschlossen obwohl der Exploit Frogster mehrmals und Monate vorher schon mitgeteilt wurde.
Samariter ist hier kein Mensch, es ist schlicht die neue Form der Demonstration.


----------



## Moleny (7. März 2011)

Loron schrieb:


> Und warum gibt es das? Genau weil die Entwickler heutzutage einfach halbgare und unfertig Produkte abliefern. Und nur noch durch eine massenhafte Verbreitung solcher Tools und Info überhaupt noch dazu gebracht werden solche Lücken zu schließen.
> Und das was du dort siehst ist nur die Spitze des Eisberges, es gibt wesentlich mehr Lücken und Games als du dort zu sehen bekommst.
> Btw. besondes bei einigen größeren F2P-MMOs besonders bei Frogster-MMOs wurden große Lücken erst nach einer massenhaften Verbreitung auf Elitepvpers geschlossen obwohl der Exploit Frogster mehrmals und Monate vorher schon mitgeteilt wurde.
> Samariter ist hier kein Mensch, es ist schlicht die neue Form der Demonstration.


   Was für eine verquere Denke. Willst du uns jetzt ernsthaft erzählen nicht die Cheater sind die Bösen sondern die Entwicklter die, die es nicht schaffen ihre Spiele zu einer 100% sicheren Festung gegen Betrüger zu machen? Ich kann es ja verstehen das Bugs in Spielen ausgenutzt werden und diese dann gefixt werden müssen weil es sich dabei eindeutig um Fehler der Entwickler handelt aber bei z.B. Wallhacks und Aimbots sind es doch die idiotischen Cheater die das Problem überhaupt erst in das Spiel einführen. Erst das Haus anzünden und dann stolzbehaupten: "Ohne mich wäre es der Feuerwehr unmöglich gewesen das Haus zu löschen!" Stimmt da ist was dran.    

Eine neue Form der Demonstration das ich nicht lache, dass sagen die Steinewerfer, die einfach nur Bock haben die Sau raus zu lassen, auf politischen Demos wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## Enisra (7. März 2011)

Loron schrieb:


> Und warum gibt es das? Genau weil die Entwickler heutzutage einfach halbgare und unfertig Produkte abliefern. Und nur noch durch eine massenhafte Verbreitung solcher Tools und Info überhaupt noch dazu gebracht werden solche Lücken zu schließen.
> Und das was du dort siehst ist nur die Spitze des Eisberges, es gibt wesentlich mehr Lücken und Games als du dort zu sehen bekommst.
> Btw. besondes bei einigen größeren F2P-MMOs besonders bei Frogster-MMOs wurden große Lücken erst nach einer massenhaften Verbreitung auf Elitepvpers geschlossen obwohl der Exploit Frogster mehrmals und Monate vorher schon mitgeteilt wurde.
> Samariter ist hier kein Mensch, es ist schlicht die neue Form der Demonstration.


Kannst du mein Anwalt werden, wenn die mich gleich schnappen, weil ich den Juwelier ausgeraubt hab und dann Sage: Ist doch nicht meine schuld das die den Laden so schlecht sichern

nein, die einzige Demonatration hier ist doch die, das manche selbst ihre Größten Untaten schön reden wollen

Also ich und viele anderen drücken Frogster die Daumen, auf das so Typen, die anderen nur das Spiel kaputt machen, mal eines auf den Deckel bekommen

Wo soll das Freie Meinungsäußerung sein?
So ein Bullshit, das ist wieder so eine Vergewaltigung des Begriffes! Denn eine Freie Meinungsäußerung wär das, wenn ihr schreiben würdet, dass ihr der Meinung seid das die Spiele ja total Verbuggt, unvollständig und mit einem miesen Support gestraft ist
Im übrigen Schlaules, nicht mal das dürftet ihr ungestraft sagen, denn es gibt noch so die schöne Ausnahme die sich da Rufschädigung nennt wenn der Kappes von euch da nicht stimmt


----------



## Schalkmund (7. März 2011)

Loron schrieb:


> Und warum gibt es das? Genau weil die Entwickler heutzutage einfach halbgare und unfertig Produkte abliefern. Und nur noch durch eine massenhafte Verbreitung solcher Tools und Info überhaupt noch dazu gebracht werden solche Lücken zu schließen.
> Und das was du dort siehst ist nur die Spitze des Eisberges, es gibt wesentlich mehr Lücken und Games als du dort zu sehen bekommst.
> Btw. besondes bei einigen größeren F2P-MMOs besonders bei Frogster-MMOs wurden große Lücken erst nach einer massenhaften Verbreitung auf Elitepvpers geschlossen obwohl der Exploit Frogster mehrmals und Monate vorher schon mitgeteilt wurde.
> Samariter ist hier kein Mensch, es ist schlicht die neue Form der Demonstration.


Schön das man mal einen äusserst interessanten Einblick in die Gedankenwelt eines Cheaters bekommt, dem gibt es wohl nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen ausser: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shimmyrot (7. März 2011)

Loron schrieb:


> Und warum gibt es das? Genau weil die Entwickler heutzutage einfach halbgare und unfertig Produkte abliefern. Und nur noch durch eine massenhafte Verbreitung solcher Tools und Info überhaupt noch dazu gebracht werden solche Lücken zu schließen.
> [...]
> Samariter ist hier kein Mensch, es ist schlicht die neue Form der Demonstration.


Die Entwickler sind also Schuld daran, dass ihr Hacks erstellt?? Denn Bugs im Spiel geben euch ja das Recht dazu. Genau wie mangelhafter Support euch dazu das Recht gibt? 

Wie gesagt, würde es euer Forum nicht geben, würden weniger Leute Hacks benutzen, ergo wäre es auch nicht dringlich diese "Lücken" zu schließen...

Im Aufruf steht 





> *Für euer freies Wissen über Exploits, für euer Interesse an Gamehacking.*


ich lese da nichts von "Wir helfen den Entwicklern ein schönes Spielerlebnis zu erschaffen"

So ein Geschwätz ...    


Btw.: wenn sieben Jahre nach Release Warcraft3 von Hacks überschwemmt wird, ist das natürlich auch Fehler von Blizzard. Denn wie jeder weiß ist Wc3 ein total halbgares Spiel mit schlechtem Patchsupport...


----------



## Zock3r (7. März 2011)

Hoi, hier geht es ja gut ab. Vermutlich stehen wir weniger als 15 Beiträge vor der Erfüllung von Godwin's law. Ich bedanke mich bei Loron und den ganzen 2-Tages-Neumitgliedern für den durchaus aufschlussreichen Einblick in das Selbstverständnis und die Moralvorstellungen der Cheater und Skript-Kiddies. 

Tut mir nur einen Gefallen: Lasst das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung aus dem Spiel - dieses hohe Gut hat mit Eurem Schmarotzertum nix am Hut. Ihr macht nix besser, eurer Tun ist rein destruktiv, weder edel noch kreativ. Ihr seid keine Rebellen gegen unfähige Publisher oder für freie Meinungsäußerung. Ihr seid lediglich Spielverderber, die sich größtenteils ohne eigene Skills einen unfairen Vorteil auf Kosten anderer verschaffen. Ihr schadet dem Hobby Computerspiele im Allgemeinen und der Spiele-Plattform PC im Besonderen. Wenn Ihr für freie Meinungsäußerung seid, sollte Euch diese, meine, aufrichtige Meinung nicht sonderlich stören. 

Was EPVP angeht, hoffe ich, dass das Gericht die Betreiber durch angemessene straf- wie zivilrechtliche Maßnahmen zur Raison bringt so dass sie sich am Ende der Geschichte eingestehen müssen, dass sich diese Aktion für sie nicht gelohnt hat. 

<flame shield =  on>


----------



## AllesVergeben (7. März 2011)

Zock3r schrieb:


> Was EPVP angeht, hoffe ich, dass das Gericht die Betreiber durch angemessene straf- wie zivilrechtliche Maßnahmen zur Raison bringt so dass sie sich am Ende der Geschichte eingestehen müssen, dass sich diese Aktion für sie nicht gelohnt hat.
> 
> <flame shield =  on>



Bist du Jurist, oder wie kommst du auf "angemessene straf und zivilrechtliche Maßnahmen? Sorry, aber du hast das Thema wie alle anderen hier völlig verfehlt. Unabhängig davon, ob ich jetzt von epvp bin oder nicht, muss ich sagen, dass ich keinen großen Unterschied zwischen den "Scriptkiddies" auf epvp und den Hirntoten hier sehe. Meine Meinung, hier gibt es zwar weniger, aber die, die es gibt, sind durchaus vergleichbar. 

Wie gesagt darf man sich dann aber auch nicht beschweren, wenn beispielsweise PCGames wegen irgendetwas banalem verklagt und bestraft wird. Denn die Funktion der Community ist hier garnicht entscheidend, sondern die Klage an sich, über die hier berichtet wird...zeugt von medialer Inkompetenz.

Und das wars jetzt aber wirklich von mir ;D Du brauchst nicht antworten, denn ich werd's auch nicht mehr tun.


----------



## Sumpfling (7. März 2011)

> Das Engagement der über 3 Millionen User zählenden Community erstaunt


Holy Shit 3 Millionen cheatende Arschlöcher, da kommt mir doch glatt ein Spruch den ich mal auf einem T-Shirt gelesen habe in den Sinn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotohori (7. März 2011)

Gut das hier schon einige auch meine Meinung vertreten haben. Ich bin auch ganz klar gegen online cheaten, offline kann Jeder so viel cheaten wie er will, da ist es mir egal, aber selbst da mache ist es nur wenn ich mal wirklich feststecke. Online geht aber mal gar nicht, vor allem nicht auf die ganzen Arten, die online Cheater so dafür nutzen. Dank diesem Pack hatte ich auch ein Jahre Pause in meinem MMO eingelegt gehabt bis alles besser wurde, weil sie mir den Spielspaß völlig ruiniert haben. Wenn man mit 5 Leuten um sich herum auf zwei feindliche PvP Spieler trifft und trotzdem tot ist und dann merkt die 5 Leute waren in Wirklichkeit alle nur Bots, dann macht das garantiert keinen Spaß mehr... Womit bewiesen wäre: Cheater ruinieren anderen den Spielspaß, bin das beste Beispiel.

Das Forum in den News kenne ich schon seit einer halben Ewigkeit, bin dort per Google mal gelandet und hab es gewagt die Leute dort zu fragen was denn so toll am cheaten ist, was ich gleich direkt bereut habe, nach dem die ersten Antworten kamen... XD Genauso gut könnte das Forum damit werben, dass sie die erste Anlaufstelle für die ganzen asozialen online Spieler sind. "Du bist zu blöd für ein MMO? Du kannst nichts? Du gehst lieber den einfachen weg? Bloß nichts investieren? Nach dir die Sintflut? Dann bist du bei uns genau richtig" ... XD


----------



## RegoK (7. März 2011)

Sorry aber Leute die Offline selbst cheaten und dann online als das böseste auf der Weltabstempeln sind einfach nur dumm im Kopf.

Es gibt zwieschen Cheats in Shootern(Aimbots/WH usw.) und Cheats/bots in MMORPGS nen gewaltigen Unterschied.

Und ja, nen Arbeitsloser Harz4 Spast der den ganzen Tag farmt macht genau das selbe wie nen Bot also angeblich euer Spiel kaputt...

Bots betreffen euch nicht, jeder der was andres behauptet lügt. Die paar Gold die der Botter in umlauf bringt fallen im endeffekt genau 0 auf. Ist ca. der gleiche Unterschied wie ob der Server gut oder weniger gut bevölkert ist... also fangt mir nicht mit den Unsinn von Ingameökonomie an...

Und ob jemand nen Account bei ebay kauft oder auch einfach nur so zu dumm zum spielen ist macht auch keinen Unterschied... Um auf maximallevel in den heute gängigen MMORPGs zu kommen bedarf es genau 0 skill, und nur weil jemand 200 Stunden lang immer abwechseln Taste 1,2,3 und 7 drückt und von Mob zu Mob läuft hatter noch lange keinen Skill...

Ist ja fast so schön wie mit den Privatservern... gebts doch endlich zu... ihr seid nur neidisch weil andere nicht so blöd wie ihr sind und ihre halbes RL dafür aufgeben um in nem Spiel Gold zu farmen nur um das Spiel dann richtig spielen zu können (Raiden usw.) ...


----------



## McDrake (7. März 2011)

RegoK schrieb:


> Bei dem was einige hier schreiben frag ich mich echt ob diese Personen überhaupt noch fähig sind mal nen bischen nachzudenken...
> 
> Mal ehrlich, was stören euch die "Botter" in WoW überhaupt? die machen nichts anderes als andere Spieler auch, und behauptet ihr von denen auch andauernd dass die euch alles wegfarmen würden?...
> 
> ...



Ist ja wieder einiges abgegangen hier 

Stör' ich mich an Farmbots? Ist schwer zu sagen.
Solche "Geschäftsmodelle" haben sicher auch einen Einfluss auf die Auktionspreise. Darum weiss ich auch nicht, wie die ganzen Itempeise wären, ohne jene Bots.
Wenn ich was ins Auktionshaus stelle, dann hab ich das wirklich "erarbeitet". Sowas bringt doch theoretisch die gesamte Ökonomie ins wanken.

Was auf Privatservern abgeht, ist mir persönlich wirklich sche%**egal.
Da können die Leute chaten und den Warenfluss ins Chaos stürzen wie sie wollen.

Warum ist es dann NICHT ok, wenn man bei CS cheatet?
CS hat den Ansatz, dass man min zielen und Taktik zum Erfolg kommt.
Bei WOW & Co gehts nun mal eben um andere Skills. Und die werden mit solchen Bots und Hacks hintergangen.
Also um es auf einen Nenner zu bringen: Jene, die ehrlich spielen sind im Nachteil.

Und immer das Mär, dass Seiten, die Bots, Hacks & co anbieten, damit wir dem Weltfrieden näher sein können...
Es würde wohl auch ohne nicht besser/schlechter um die Welt stehen.


----------



## McDrake (7. März 2011)

RegoK schrieb:


> Ist ja fast so schön wie mit den Privatservern... gebts doch endlich zu... ihr seid nur neidisch weil andere nicht so blöd wie ihr sind und ihre halbes RL dafür aufgeben um in nem Spiel Gold zu farmen nur um das Spiel dann richtig spielen zu können (Raiden usw.) ...



Wenn man so denkt, warum spielt man den solche Spiele überhaupt?
Sowohl online, als auch offline, ist es für mich eben genau DAS der Reiz, dass man etwas selber erarbeitet hat. 
Vielleicht bin ich da auch ein wenig altmodisch.

Damals wars noch schön:
Bei UO verlor man alles, wenn man bei nem PvP gekillt wurde (oder war der Gnade des Siegers ausgesetzt). Da gabs noch Ehre.
Bei ST:Empire Divided war das Wirtschaftsystem ganz von den Spielern abhängig. Keine NPCs, die Waren in Massen kauften. Man musste alles an den Mann (bzw Spieler) selber verkaufen.


----------



## Worrel (7. März 2011)

Zock3r schrieb:


> Hoi, hier geht es ja gut ab. Vermutlich stehen wir weniger als 15 Beiträge vor der Erfüllung von Godwin's law.


Ob wir die 15 noch vollkriegen ?  .



> Ihr seid keine Rebellen gegen unfähige Publisher oder für freie Meinungsäußerung. Ihr seid lediglich Spielverderber, die sich größtenteils ohne eigene Skills einen unfairen Vorteil auf Kosten anderer verschaffen. Ihr schadet dem Hobby Computerspiele im Allgemeinen und der Spiele-Plattform PC im Besonderen.


   QFT.



RegoK schrieb:


> Bots betreffen euch nicht, jeder der was andres behauptet lügt.


Godwin, ick hör dir trapsen ...



> ... gebts doch endlich zu... ihr seid nur neidisch weil andere nicht so blöd wie ihr sind und ihre halbes RL dafür aufgeben um in nem Spiel Gold zu farmen nur um das Spiel dann richtig spielen zu können (Raiden usw.) ...


"Neidisch sein ..." ? -  auf die Leute, die sich ein Spiel kaufen, aber nicht spielen, sondern nur einen Savegamestand von kurz vorm Endboss kaufen und dann nur noch nutzlos im Spiel rumhampeln, weil sie nichts mehr zu erreichen haben?

Abgesehen davon hat man doch sowieso Gold wie Heu, wenn man nur mal n paar Quests oder nen Daily Dungen macht.


----------



## shimmyrot (7. März 2011)

AllesVergeben schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du hast das Thema wie alle anderen hier völlig verfehlt.
> [...]Denn die Funktion der Community ist hier garnicht entscheidend, sondern die Klage an sich, über die hier berichtet wird...zeugt von medialer Inkompetenz.


Worum geht es in der Klage nochmal? Achja, um Hacks und Goldverkauf. Worüber diskutieren wir gerade *überleg* ... vielleicht über Hacks und Goldverkäufe?
Dass die Klage existiert, darüber brauchen wir nicht diskutieren, denn das tut sie offensichtlich, ob sie gerechtfertigt ist ebensowenig, da lassen sich weder elitepvpers noch frogster in die Karten blicken.

Und natürlich stören einen Hacks&Bots. Entweder weil man direkt davon beeinflusst wird und nicht zuletzt auch dadurch, dass einem selber der Spielspaß genommen wird. Weil einem das Erfolgserlebnis fehlt wenn Meilenstein XY nichts besonderes ist, da jeder zweite um dich rum es mit einem Prog erfarmt hat.

€: der hier hat eure hehren Ziele aber nicht ganz verstanden
"So go out and exploit this as much as possible before it's patched! Remember 100% spam 0% contribution, pure profit!"


----------



## Loron (8. März 2011)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Schön das man mal einen äusserst interessanten Einblick in die Gedankenwelt eines Cheaters bekommt, dem gibt es wohl nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen ausser:


 
Kannst oder willst du es in dein kleines Hirn nicht hinein bekommen, dass EPVP nichts mit Cheats zu tun hat. Sogenannte Cheats sind Kommandos die von  den Entwicklern selbst in eineSpiel eingebaut werden um bestimmte Funktionen während der Entwicklung zu testen. Dein halbgares Wissen ist einfach nur noch lächerlich und erinnert verdammt stark an die Unwissenheit der Politiker bezüglich Killerspiele.

Und an den Rest der hier rumbeleidigt und dann Hinweise auf Rufschädigung gegenüber Publisher etc. ankommt. Es gibt auch rechtliche Maßnahmen wegen Beleidigung.

Kinder kommt mal von eurer geistigen Welt der rosaroten Brille runter. Wenn ihr wirklich meint, dass nur wenn EPVP dicht gemacht wird weniger Leute Bots etc. verwenden dann irrt ihr euch gewaltig. Der pure Unterschied wird sein, dass diese Bots dann schlicht später bekannt werden. 

Finde es auch lustig wie Leute die wohl noch nie auch nur eine Zeile Programmiert haben und angeblich auch noch nie eine Bot oder Hack verwendet haben hier doch eine großes Wissen und Interesse bezüglich dieser Tools zeigen.


----------



## xMANIACx (8. März 2011)

> > Schön das man mal einen äusserst interessanten Einblick in die Gedankenwelt eines Cheaters bekommt, dem gibt es wohl nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen ausser
> 
> 
> Kannst oder willst du es in dein kleines Hirn nicht hinein bekommen, dass EPVP nichts mit Cheats zu tun
> ...



Dir ist schon bewusst das er hier von Cheat*ern* gesprochen hat? Darunter versteht man in erster Linie Spieler die sich einen spielerischen Vorteil verschaffen, z.B. durch Dinge wie halt Wallhacks, Aimbots etc. und .. oh.. siehe da, EPVP scheint eine Plattform zu sein die genau solche Dinge bietet. 



> [...] Es gibt auch rechtliche Maßnahmen wegen Beleidigung.



Weswegen du deinen Post auch weniger beleidigend einleiten solltest und nicht mit


> Kannst oder willst du es in dein kleines Hirn nicht hinein bekommen





> Kinder kommt mal von eurer geistigen Welt der rosaroten Brille runter. Wenn ihr wirklich meint, dass nur wenn EPVP dicht gemacht wird weniger Leute Bots etc. verwenden dann irrt ihr euch gewaltig.



Hmm.. merkwürdige Logik. Natürlich werden weniger Leute Bots etc. nutzen. Warum? Ganz einfach, angenommen die Seite wird geschlossen, so brauchen die 3 millionen Mitglieder erstmal eine neue Seite um an ihre Tools 
heranzukommen um cheaten zu können. Und wenn nur ein einziger keine neueSeite findet haben wir als Resultat das es weniger Bots gibt. Und wie heisst es doch so schön "Auch Kleinvieh macht Mist".



> Der pure Unterschied wird sein, dass diese Bots dann schlicht später bekannt werden



Warum wehrt ihr euch dann eigentlich so? Wenn es EPVP an den Kragen geht könnt ihr doch viel ungestörter cheaten. Klingt für mich nach einer winwin-Situation.


----------



## Schalkmund (8. März 2011)

Loron schrieb:


> Schalkmund schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schön das man mal einen äusserst interessanten Einblick in die Gedankenwelt eines Cheaters bekommt, dem gibt es wohl nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen ausser:
> ...


   Ok ich verzeih dir deine Dummheit, als Sonderschüler hast du sicher nie die englische Sprache gerlernt. Cheater bedeut so viel wie Betrüger oder Mogler. Darum bezeichnet man allgemein auch Leute die online z.B. Wallhacks oder Aimbots verwenden als Cheater weil sie eben mogeln bzw. betrügen. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen und möchte dir auf diesem Wege mal Mut machen vielleicht einen Englischkurs an einer Volkshochschule zu belegen. Vielleicht bist du gar nicht so dumm wie deine Mutti immer sagt und du schaffst es tatsächlich,  ausserhalb der Online-Games in denen du Gott spielst, noch zu etwas bringen.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. März 2011)

Cheaters are as evil as Hitler!   

Ich liebe Godwin's Law...


----------



## shimmyrot (8. März 2011)

Zock3r schrieb:


> Hoi, hier geht es ja gut ab. Vermutlich stehen wir weniger als 15 Beiträge vor der Erfüllung von Godwin's law.





Spassbremse schrieb:


> Cheaters are as evil as Hitler!
> 
> Ich liebe Godwin's Law...


Hey! Zählt das? Auf wiki lese ich:




> Quirks Ausnahme_
> Ein absichtliches Herbeirufen von Godwins Gesetz ist vergeblich bzw. ungültig._




@Schalkmund: Wir wollen doch nicht die gleichen Hirnvergleiche ziehen, wie unsere geschätzten Gäste der epvpers-Community


----------



## Zock3r (8. März 2011)

shimmyrot schrieb:


> Spassbremse schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Cheaters are as evil as Hitler!
> ...


Also ich würde eher auf "nein" plädieren. 

Aber Loron: Könnten wir Dich vielleicht von einem Hirnvergleich auf einen Hitlervergleich hochhandeln? Das wär doch mal was.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. März 2011)

Loron schrieb:


> Schalkmund schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schön das man mal einen äusserst interessanten Einblick in die Gedankenwelt eines Cheaters bekommt, dem gibt es wohl nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen ausser:
> ...


Da können sich die Herrschaften rausreden, wie sie wollen, *es gibt einfach keine Gerechtfertigung für die Erstellung und Nutzung von Cheats, Hacks und Bots in einem Mehrspielerspiel.

*Deswegen ist es auch wichtig, dass Spieler, die Fairness und Gerechtigkeit in einem MP-Part wollen, klar Stellung dazu beziehen und sich von solchen Machenschaften klar und deutlich distanzieren.
Und das tue ich hiermit auch.

Und noch was anderes, was mir aufgefallen ist: Der Autor der News zu diesem WoW-Hack-Video hatte den Namen Nexen1994. Also nehme ich mal an, dass er wahrscheinlich erst 16 oder 17 ist.
Das macht die Sache doch noch schlimmer. Wahrscheinlich ist solchen Leuten nicht mal bewusst, was sie da tun und es werden minderjährige noch mit in die Sache reingezogen.*
Schämt Euch!*


----------



## Schalkmund (8. März 2011)

shimmyrot schrieb:


> @Schalkmund: Wir wollen doch nicht die gleichen Hirnvergleiche ziehen, wie unsere geschätzten Gäste der epvpers-Community


   Ne eigentlich nicht aber wenn sich einer so dumm und dreist aufführt und zu alle dem noch ein völlig verblendeter Cheater ist, fällt es manchmal eben schwer den Flammenwerfer im Schrank zu lassen. Läge das PCGames Forum nicht schon seit geraumer Zeit im Sterben hätten sich diese Typen hier sicher noch ein deutlich härteres Bashing eingefangen.


----------



## McDrake (8. März 2011)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Läge das PCGames Forum nicht schon seit geraumer Zeit im Sterben hätten sich diese Typen hier sicher noch ein deutlich härteres Bashing eingefangen.



Es ist schon recht amüsant, wie die "News" von den verschiedenen Communitys aufgenommen wird. Bin der News bissl durchs Netz gefolgt und da gibts Foren, die lobpreisen epvp in den höchsten Tönen. In anderen Foren gehts zu und her wie hier:
90% sind gegen epvpers und diejenigen, die sie Verteidigen sind meist jene, die sich extra dafür neu angemeldet haben.


----------



## Schalkmund (9. März 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> Schalkmund schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Läge das PCGames Forum nicht schon seit geraumer Zeit im Sterben hätten sich diese Typen hier sicher noch ein deutlich härteres Bashing eingefangen.
> ...


   Was waren das denn für Games-Foren wo die epvp cheater gelobt wurden? Wussten die worum es sich bei epvp handelt? Klar sicher Frogstar hat bei vielen Spielern auch keinen besonders guten Ruf, aber i.d.R. hassen Online-Zocker auch nichts mehr als Cheater.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. März 2011)

shimmyrot schrieb:


> Zock3r schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hoi, hier geht es ja gut ab. Vermutlich stehen wir weniger als 15 Beiträge vor der Erfüllung von Godwin's law.
> ...


Selbst wenn ich das besagte Gesetz kenne und auch extra noch einmal zitiere, die Unterstellung, ich würde es absichtlich herbeirufen, ist _abstrus.   _


----------



## Rabowke (9. März 2011)

Loron schrieb:


> Kannst oder willst du es in dein kleines Hirn nicht hinein bekommen, dass EPVP nichts mit Cheats zu tun hat. Sogenannte Cheats sind Kommandos die von  den Entwicklern selbst in eineSpiel eingebaut werden um bestimmte Funktionen während der Entwicklung zu testen. Dein halbgares Wissen ist einfach nur noch lächerlich und erinnert verdammt stark an die Unwissenheit der Politiker bezüglich Killerspiele.


Das erinnert mich gerade frappierend an die Diskussion über den Begriff "Raubkopierer". 

Anstatt sich mit dem eigentlichen Problem auseinanderzusetzen, reitet man hier auf dem Begriff des "Cheaters" rum.

Cheater = Betrüger. Von daher ist es vollkommen Wumpe ob hier eingebaute (!) Routinen verwendet werden oder eben Hacks / Exploits etc.

Das vllt. mal zur Definition des Wortes und dem Sprachgebrauch.

Fängt man jetzt an zu differenzieren, wird dir jeder Recht geben, dass wenn jemand in einem Offline & Singleplayer Spiel die *eingebauten* Cheats benutzt, nicht an den Pranger gestellt wird.

Sobald man aber anderen, Online, den Spielspass versaut, hört der Spass für mich. Selbstverständlich werde ich von Botter beeinträchtigt, nehmen wir doch nur mal WoW:

Ich hab einen Char mit Kräuter- & Inschriftenkunde. D.h. ich bin darauf angewiesen Zeit ins "farmen" zu investieren & erwarte dadurch auch höhere Verkaufspreise im AH. Diese sinken aber rapide wenn Botter ihre Materialien verkaufen.

Auf 'meinem' Server hält sich das ganze noch in Grenzen, d.h. ich hab mit einem Char von Level 1 auf 85 ca. 40.000 Gold 'ehrlich' verdient, nämlich durch gezielte AH Verkäufe. Ich hab die *mühsam* und ohne Bot gesammelten Kräuter in Glyphen verarbeitet und im AH verkauft.

Wenn der Markt im Arsch gewesen wäre, dank Botter, hätte ich sehr viel mehr Zeit aufwänden müssen um bestimmte Dinge zu erreichen.

Nur ist eben meine Zeit knapp bemessen & von daher finde ich ein *funktionierendes* Wirtschaftssystem sehr wichtig.



> Finde es auch lustig wie Leute die wohl noch nie auch nur eine Zeile Programmiert haben und angeblich auch noch nie eine Bot oder Hack verwendet haben hier doch eine großes Wissen und Interesse bezüglich dieser Tools zeigen.


----------



## Schalkmund (9. März 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Anstatt sich mit dem eigentlichen Problem auseinanderzusetzen, reitet man hier auf dem Begriff des "Cheaters" rum.


   Er reitet nicht mal auf dem recht eindeutigen Begriff des *Cheaters* herum, den ich so wie jeder andere Spieler für z.B. Bot-User und Wallhacker verwendet, sondern er will einen auf schlau machen und mir erklären was eigentlich ein *Cheat* ist (was eigentlich jeder weiß). Es fehlt ihm schlicht an der Lesekompetenz.


----------



## Buyard (10. März 2011)

http://www.gulli.com/news/war-gameforge-direkt-an-einem-goldseller-beteiligt-2011-03-10 ;O


----------



## Romillly (14. März 2011)

Mal ein Kommentar von jemand, der sowohl RoM spielt als auch epvpers kennt:

Epvpers haben schon länger den Bereich verschoben, in dem für RoM Dinge angeboten wurden. Deshalb kann man heute gar nicht mehr genau erkennen, was da so alles gab.
Es gab früher zb einen RoM-Bot, der für Geld verkauft wurde. 
Auch für cheats und anderes wurde Geld verlangt. Das sind nunmal Fakten.

Jetzt reden sich epvpers damit raus, daß das alles nur private Geschäfte unter usern waren. Tatsache ist jedoch, daß ein Forenbetreiber für alle Inhalte haftet. Und es wurden Dinge verkauft, die laut AGBs von Frogster verboten sind.

Die andere Nachricht von golem ist genauso ein Witz. Sie haben etwas ausgegraben, was gameforge vor 7 Jahren gemacht hat. Das war nicht ok, aber gameforge und Frogster gehören erst seit kurzem zusammen. 
Das kommt mir vor wie das berühmte Glashaus. Denn man wenn selbst was mit Goldsellern, mmoga, zu tun hat, dann sollte man andere nicht für die gleiche Sache anklagen. Das kann einen selbst ziemlich dumm aussehen lassen. 

Das ist das gleiche, wie daß sie in ihrem forum Mutiaccounts und Accountweitergabe verbieten, aber gleichzeitig zulassen, daß es ihre User in den Spielen machen. Diese scheinheilige Doppelmoral muss man wirklich nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Tron2010-SGM (11. Mai 2011)

Die User die hier gegen Epvp sind, kann ich gut verstehen. Ich muss dazu sagen das ich der ehemalige SGM und für die Deutsche Comm der CoMa von Metin2 Singapur bin/war und das anliegen der Spieler verstehe. 
Doch warum hatten wir in Singapur(SG) keine solche Probleme mit Hackern? Warum gibt es keine Goldverkäufer in SG? Das liegt ganz einfach daran das wir uns das Epvp Forum zu nutzen gemacht hatten, alle Bots, Hacks usw. wurden von uns natürlich analysiert und dementsprechend Gegenmaßnahmen getroffen. Das ganze konnten wir auf Grund unserer Struktur sehr schnell beim Entwickler YMIR erreichen. Es kostet halt alles Geld und wenn ein Publisher kein Geld in die nötigen Änderungen investiert, dann sind die Spieler/Kunden unzufrieden. 

Ich denke das auch seitens der Spieler ein umdenken stattfinden müsste, denn schaut euch euer Spiel an und findet heraus was nicht stimmt.

Bei den meisten Spielen fehlt es schlicht weg am Support und der offene Kontakt zu den Spielern. Wir in SG haben das vorgemacht wie es richtig gemacht werden müsste. Keine Zensur im Forum(außer bei schwersten Beleidigungen), rund um die Uhr Support und noch vieles mehr.

Auch denkt mal daran wenn solch ein Forum gesperrt werden würde, dann würde das ganze in den Untergrund abwandern und somit wäre auch keine Kontrolle mehr da und die Boter und Hacker wären immer noch in eurem Spiel. Das würde die Hersteller von Spielen noch weiter zurück werfen als es jetzt schon ist. Da sie nicht mehr auf öffentliche Bots, Hacks etc.reagieren könnten, sofern sie es denn tun.
Spiele werden heutzutage in einem solchen Tempo entwickelt das sehr oft fehlerhafter Code verwendet wird. Außer DukeNukem, das hat 12 Jahre gebraucht und wird bestimmt eben solche Fehler haben, da die Entwicklung in der Programmierung nicht still steht.

Ich schreibe das aus der Sicht eines Programmierer und Spieler der auch weiß was ehrliche Spieler wollen. Meiner Meinung nach liegt das nur an den Publisher und Hersteller von Spielen, dass es zu einer schlechten Balance in einem Spiel kommt. Lest doch mal in den Foren von den Spielen die Kritiken, falls sie nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit entfernt worden sind nach. Alleine das Beiträge von missmutigen ehrlichen Spielern entfernt werden ist schon Beweis genug für eine Unfähigkeit des Betreibers.
Betreiber von Spielen müssen endlich lernen das sie nur mit zufriedenen Kunden Geld verdienen, dazu zählt die Wartung des Spiel, die Weiterentwicklung, der Support und das Team. Wenn an allen Ecken eingespart wird nur um das täglich Geld einzusammeln welches selbst ihr als unzufriedene Kunden aus gibt, dann wird sich niemals etwas ändern. Ihr als Spieler habt die Macht und nicht der Anbieter, dass muss endlich mal in die Köpfe der Spieler gehen.

Bei der Klage allerdings muss ich sagen da hat sich Frogster sehr weit aus dem Fenster gelegt und ich gehe davon aus das sie verlieren werden. 

Cybergrüße Tron2010


----------

